# Was in a crash recieved a letter..



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

from a car infront of me (I assume)
Saying basically my car a ford focus caused the accident and they want my details
Well, before I get into all this, I own a vauxhall Astra
The car they are talking about DID cause the accident (5 cars involved)
It hit me, I shunted car infront, that shunted one infront.. Etc

So why are they sending me a letter saying I caused the whole thing baring in mind my car is a write off?

It says I have "14 days to ring and sort the details"

It's not my car, never had a focus (want one but not had one)
Accident wasn't my fault
And I'm getting this letter

Seriously confused!


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

I got one of these off the police about two weeks ago and when i rang them to see what the hell was goin on they would not tell me anything untill the case worker was in and when they looked at my reg and the cars involed i got a phone call to say to say it was a big mistake and since i live in liverpool ind this happened in leeds you can imagine what i was thinking my car is a ringer.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I take it you had legal cover whom are acting on your behalf?

Send the letter to your solicitor.

That's what I did with all mine.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do not answer it, pass it on you own insurers to deal with accordingly. Put a covering letter in with it stating the errors and your concerns.

If you have an appointed solicitor claiming your uninsured losses, there is no harm in sending them a copy (including your covering letter to your own Insurers), but they won't be overly concerned as they won't deal with claims made against you. Multiple pile ups car be a nightmare as people tend to get the info mixed up (as it appears to the case here) so keeping your solicitors "in the loop" so to speak won't do any harm.

The same applies to any claim, if you receive any correspondence from the other party, their insurers or solicitors, always pass it, unanswered, to your own insurer. By replying you could jeopardise your own insurers position in the claim.


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Right okay guys thanks a lot.
I've sent a copy to my solicitor now


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I had alot of people from the other insurers offering me medical help. Turned it all down and informed my Solicitor!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

scan it for your records and keep the original too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

maccabfd said:


> Right okay guys thanks a lot.
> I've sent a copy to my solicitor now


As i said above, you need to send this to your Insurers deal with as they will be the ones defending any claims made again you, not your solicitors.

Only send it to your solicitors for info purposes.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

But when I was appointed my Solicitor I sent everything there.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you not reported it to your own insurers?

Your appointed solicitors will be pursuing a claim on your behalf, not defending against claims.

However, it is your insurers (or their appointed solicitors) that will be defending/repudiating any claim made against you. As such, they will be the ones who will need to deal with the letter.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

My claim in now settled. 

No i didnt report it to my insurers.


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not my car though, they can't claim I was in the car because I've never owned it
It's someone else's car 
I dont get why I should be so bothered really it's their mistake they can try claim on it but as I said its not my car not registered to me nothing
It's avivas fault for sending me this letter 
I was only 3rd party so insurers aren't bothering with me/claim or anything
Though I have a solicitor sorting me out for the car and personal injury.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry Matt, i thought you were the OP when i replied to your post. 

Just to explain more clearly, the Insurers need to be aware someone is trying to make a claim against the OP. If, for any reason, this all goes ***'s up, the OP's Insurers will indemnify any claim made against him, but they need to be aware that a claim is being made against his so they can repudiate liability and then, if they lose, indemnify the claim. This is the "Third Party" cover you have, whereby the insurers indemnify a claim brought against you by a third party.

Now it is quite clear that the driver in front has made a mistake, so if the OP's Insurers are informed they can politely tell the car in front to jog on and redirect their claim to the car behind the OP. 

Of course you don't have to inform your own insurers of the accident, but if you choose not to involve your Insurers, you will need to fight any claim made against you yourself and, if for any reason you end up losing, you will need to pay the claim


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

don't you just love insurer's, as lloyd has already said (and since its his industry i'm sure he knows more than others  )just pass the whole thing on to your insurer, I have one going through at the minute, well a company car and one of our drivers and we had a letter from there insurance stating they wanted the third partys excess paying as they were struggling getting it from our insurer, and that if they didn't get it then they would be issuing a CCJ ...... 

I just passed it on to our insurers without answering it and forwarded it on to our legal team for ref  insurance, its great


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay I'll just pass it on
Thanks a lot for the help fellas I appriciate it


----------

